# Hi I'm new and I have a question



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

I am wanting to know how to disinfect anacharis, every time I get some I see little worms on it and I don't want them in with my fish. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Look at the bottom of this article:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/plants/Hudson_Mailorder_Plantshtml.htm


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------

